# General > Recipes >  Butteries with no butter but peanuts????

## ScottishWalrus

I was in Tesco the other day and almost didn't buy their butteries.  Aberdeen butteries were once upon a time made with butter - no longer it seems.  What I didn't expect was to see PEANUTS listed as an ingredient.  Almost put them back on the shelf - almost.  They taste OK so maybe they got their allergy warnings mixed up with their ingredients list.  Come on Tesco - you can do better.

----------


## Alrock

No peanuts (or butter) listed here...

http://greenfrogbakeryguide.co.uk/PD...eButteries.pdf

----------


## Alrock

Found loads of Tesco recipes through Google without the need to sign in...

http://greenfrogbakeryguide.co.uk/Pages/Guide%20Pages.html

----------


## orkneycadian

Probably to appease the vegan snowflakes.  Just need to phase out the milk and the job is done.  Will soon be the case that Tesco sells nothing other than halal, kosher, vegan food.

Best shop local and independent.

----------


## The Horseman

And you are also a ‘Domestique’. Wow!

----------

